
Pin-ocular - cyriacthomas
http://pin-ocular.blogspot.com/
======
FatalLogic
Presented like this, it looks like a spam post, but actually it isn't.
Interesting design. Work on the presentation...

[http://reddyraveesh.blogspot.com/2015/05/pinhole-
camera-35mm...](http://reddyraveesh.blogspot.com/2015/05/pinhole-
camera-35mm.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUa-
noV1tzQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUa-noV1tzQ)

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. The photos in the OP are too big (I think that you can put a medium
size photo in the BlogSpot page, and when you click it, it goes to to the full
resolution image.)

Also it needs some minimal captions, to explain what is happening. The post at
[http://reddyraveesh.blogspot.com](http://reddyraveesh.blogspot.com) is much
better, but I think it need even more text.

